# Disapproving Rabbits



## SAS

This link has been making the rounds for awhile,now, but don't recall seeing it on RO. It's a hoot!(My personal fav is on the bottom of page 2). :sunshine:

http://www.birdchick.com/adventures/rabbit/index2.html

(Apologies if there's already a thread, maybe somebody can bump it. Ifnot, love to see some pics of disapproving RO buns). 

:elephant:


----------



## AnnaS

LOL, its funny.


----------



## m.e.

Here's Peanut showing her dissaproval of me and that blasted camera:







~Emily and the Fuzzbutts~


----------



## Lissa

:laugh:


----------



## SAS

heh! Peanut definitely disapproves!

I had the link slightly wrong in in the lead post, that one goes to page #2, this one starts at page #1.

http://www.birdchick.com/adventures/rabbit/index.html

Lissa posted my fav! Worth checking out the captions, whatta giggle. :bunnydance:

SAS


----------



## Lissa




----------



## AmberNBuns




----------



## AmberNBuns




----------



## AmberNBuns

For the story behind this one...


----------



## doodle

Step AWAY from the CAGE!


----------



## ruka

LMBO! Amber must have a albums worth ofmaterial! I love the "I am NOT amused" picture. Absolutely adorable.This made my morning.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I disapprove of being held.


----------



## sunnybunny

:laugh:


----------



## sunnybunny

Disapproving of an empty food bowl. :X


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am not moving until I get my Craisens....






*Rainbows! *


----------



## Lissa

LOOKIT PEBBLES!!!!! :love:


----------



## nose_twitch

*sunnybunny wrote: *


> Disapproving of an empty food bowl. :X


AWWWW what a little sweetie!!! Looks like my JJ.


----------



## nose_twitch

This isn't funny, Mom.


----------



## m.e.

I am loving these photos! :great:


----------



## bunnydude

These are great! I have a great picture of Devon "dissaproving", but I can't find it!


----------



## Linz_1987

This is my old rabbit dissaproving.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/linz_oliver/Bonnie3.jpg


----------



## bunnyslave

*squeals*

I LOVETHOSE EARS!!! :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee

I have a house full of bunny disapproval.






I disapprove of this cage!





Wadda ya mean this is YOUR bed???





Back off, lady!





I DISAPROVE! I DISAPROVE!


----------



## Frith

If you don't stop taking our picture, she'll NEVER loosen up! Gosh...

(Spanky the brown rex with his new girlfriend Giselle) (she has since "loosened" up!)


----------



## proxima centauri

AmberNBuns thinkstheylook like they disapprove. What do you think?


----------



## peapoo_bunny

not loving the camera in my face 24/7


----------



## AmberNBuns

*peapoo_bunny wrote: *


> not loving the camera in my face 24/7


That is definately a disapproving bunny!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*AmberNBuns wrote:*


>





> ilove this one! funny and cute!


----------



## AmberNBuns

peapoo_bunny* wrote*


> i love this one! funny and cute!


Don't mind him, he's _NEVER_ amused.


----------



## petkeeper

I know this is not a real bunny but my daughterwatches this show and this bunny gives the most disapprovinglooks. I get such a kick out of him...his name is max!


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*petkeeper wrote:*


> I know this is not a real bunny but my daughter watches thisshow and this bunny gives the most disapproving looks. I getsuch a kick out of him...his name is max!


that show iscute... this morning it was on and peapoo was staring at the tv...itlooked like she was watching them.. he he... max is so funny!he gives very disapproving and mischevious looks


----------



## bunnyslave

Here are some ofmy "disgruntled, disapproving, grumpy" bunny pics!! (BonBon is the king!) ENJOY!!






BonBon's "get that camera out of my face" face






Snickie's "grumpy" face






Cinnabun's "here's what I think of that" face






BonBon's "in your face" face


----------



## proxima centauri

bunnyslave, your buns buns are LO VER LY!


----------



## bunnyslave

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> bunnyslave, your buns buns are LO VER LY!


ah thanks "proxima centauri"! they are the loves of my life.

PS - what does your RO name mean? is that a star?


----------



## proxima centauri

yup... the closest to the sun.
my real life nickname is brem... read more about me herehttp://www.martinbreton.com/about-a-propos-faq/

Bowser and Marvin are the loves of my life too... my wife is so jealous


http://www.martinbreton.com


----------



## bunnyslave

*proxima centauri wrote: *


> yup... the closest to the sun.
> Bowser and Marvin are the loves of my life too... my wife is so jealous


ah cool. i thought that "proxima" meant "near" or "close" but I wasn't sure.

yeah my bf know he's 4th in line to my heart. *giggling*


----------



## naturestee

I totally forgot about this picture!






We disapprove of each other!


----------



## HoneyPot

I dissaprove of clothes!


----------



## JimD

:growl:.....mad Binkie!!


----------



## HoneyPot

I dissaprove of Christmas...







________________
Nadia


----------



## Jenniblu

"I am NOT a girl!"


----------



## bunnyslave

I FOUND ANOTHER ONE!! (BonBon is the king!)






_SHEEESH!! can i get some privacy please!!_ *rolls eyes*

Isn't that a great face?? doesn't helook incredibly POed?? heheee


----------



## Lissa

:laugh:look at that FACE!!


----------



## Lissa

Not liking her new haircut.


----------



## TinysMom

Tiny wasn't happy with me here (he still had a cage at that point in time).

I wanted to clean his cage and put down new paper:







He had other plans for hiscage:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - and there was the time Miss Bea didn't like the idea of having newspaper down in her cage either...


----------



## slavetoabunny

Bonbon has the best "disapproval" face I've ever seen! He is the King of Disapproval.


----------



## edwinf8936

*Lissa wrote: *


> Not liking her new haircut.





> Kindof looks like a Scottish Terrier!!:shock:


----------



## bunnyslave

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Bonbon has the best "disapproval" face I've everseen! He is the King of Disapproval.




More BonBon pics for Auntie Pattie!

Gotta love his "grumpy" faces... so much personality... I just LOVE him!




_"Step away from my CottonTail Cottage!"_




_"Ugh! not another picture!"_




_"I didn't invite you to come in!"_

ENJOY! :bunnydance:


----------



## SAS

OMG, BonBon rivals Hazel in thedisapproval department! I'm withering under his look!!:scared:

So many of these pics are great! (We should have had a contest).  

SAS


----------



## slavetoabunny

This one is abolutely priceless! Give that boy a big hug from me.


----------



## proxima centauri

"Uh... excuse me?, we're not cup holders, mister!"


----------



## MyBabyBunnies




----------



## 2bunmom

Oh, MBB, That picture with thecaptions is so precious!!!! You babies lookgreat!!! Thanks for sharing. Beckie


----------



## SAS

*Jenniblu wrote: *


> "I am NOT a girl!"



Agreed! MBB, that's great! I love all the captions on this thread. Zatch's is SO appropriate as well!! 







But bunnyslave's BonBon doesn't disapprove, he SEETHES!! 

Can you imagine a hoomin in their right mind reaching for that piece or lettuce?? This should be an episode of Fear Factor!!! 

:rofl::laugh:

(and sorry for stealing that pic from bunnyslave's homethread, but I couldn't resist!)


----------



## bunnyslave

*SAS wrote: *


> But bunnyslave's BonBon doesn't disapprove, he SEETHES!!
> 
> Can you imagine a hoomin in their right mind reaching for that piece or lettuce?? This should be an episode of Fear Factor!!!
> 
> :rofl::laugh:
> 
> (and sorry for stealing that pic from bunnyslave's homethread, but I couldn't resist!)




No worries! I was thinking of posting that pic in this thread too! hehee


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Lol, this thread is so funny. Got to love those grumpy bunnies!

Millie " I highly disapprove of this harness!"






This picture of Ruby reminds me of a dog playing tug of war:laugh:Serious disapproval!


----------



## cheryl

hehehehe,i love this,it looks like hesthinking,"yeah go ahead and touch it,and you will see what willhappen... just priceless






hehehe,i was thinking exactly the same thing,she really does look like a scottish terrier,what a beauty






i loved looking at this thread,if you ever feel down come and take a look at this thread im sure it would cheer anyone up

look at this one,it looks like he is ready to pounce on anyone that went near him,even his eyes look mad..






i loved looking at everyones bunnies on here,i love your bunnies everyone they are just so gorgeous lol


----------



## Eve

BonBon has got the funniest facial expressions I have ever seen!


----------



## 2bunmom

This thread is great!!! I laugh outloud every time I look at it. We have a lot of beautifuldisapproving bunnies on this forum.Beckie:bunnydance::rofl:


----------



## jordiwes

I was sleeping you eejit!


----------



## jordiwes

Leave me with my carrot!


----------



## bunnyslave

*cheryl13 wrote:*


> hehehehe,i love this,it looks like hes thinking,"yeah goahead and touch it,and you will see what will happen... just priceless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at this one,it looks like he is ready to pounce on anyone that went near him,even his eyes look mad..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i loved looking at everyones bunnies on here,i love your bunnies everyone they are just so gorgeous lol




Yeah my BonBon has that "disgruntled" look down perfect huh?? *giggling*

thanks for the compliments cheryl13 and eve!


----------



## proxima centauri

Who stole my bowser!??!?! Bunny_rule ??


----------



## sfritzp

My Nick - disapproves of the new digital camera...
"Sure - come a little closer - you'll have a few less pixels..."


----------



## cheryl

this is my little girl chocolate bunny,trying her hardest to disaprove with me


----------



## cheryl

disaproving bunnies,chocolate bunny and sunshine


----------



## cheryl

this here is my boy jack








charlie was not a happy girl when i kept her name as charlie when i found out she was a girl hehehehe,


----------



## AmberNBuns

*sfritzp wrote: *


> My Nick - disapproves of the new digital camera...
> "Sure - come a little closer - you'll have a few less pixels..."


I saw that picture in your other thread and immediately thought it belongs here...

Glad I am not the only one who saw that! Nicky is SO CUTE!


----------



## JimD

....Benji disapproving his uppity ears and doing his best lop impression


----------



## sfritzp

*AmberNBuns wrote:*


> I saw that picture in your other thread and immediately thought it belongs here...
> 
> Glad I am not the only one who saw that! Nicky is SO CUTE!



Yes he IS, isn't he?!? And he always looks so mad! It just makes me tweek his cheeks every time I see him. 
Which could explain WHY he looks so mad... onder:


----------



## ruka

Vendetta disapproving of my brother nibbling on her ear.








Cookie disapproving of being photographed as a rabbit.


----------



## bunnydude

I love that pic!


----------



## bunnyslave

*bunnydude wrote: *


> I love that pic!


heheeee... thanks... doesn't he look scary?? My BonBon is the king of disgruntled bunnies!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

This is more of a "Be gone, slave" look, but thought I'd share anyway:






I love that little mouth!


----------



## jordiwes

Snuggy girl!! I :heart:you!

You deserve to be waited on hand and foot..


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Snuggy is getting her "mani/pedi" today. 

She's the only bun in the house who refuses to let me clip her nails, so she goes to the vet to have her nails done. 

SUCH A DIVA!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*proxima centauri wrote:*


> Who stole my bowser!??!?! Bunny_rule ??


:foreheadsmack:How was my plan foiled. It seemed to perfect!Watch out everyone, I might bunnynap _all_ of you bunnies. (bwa haha).


----------



## Pipp

*Laura wrote: *


> This is more of a "Be gone, slave" look, but thought I'd share anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that little mouth!


LOL! Perfect caption! 

And she really does have the sweetest mouth!! 

:inlove:


----------



## JimD

*Laura wrote: *


> This is more of a "Be gone, slave" look, but thought I'd share anyway:




_*HIIIIIIIII LAURA !!!!!!!!!!!*:bunnydance:_

IMO...that look is saying, "I'd really like to go to New Jersey.!!"


----------



## Snuggys Mom

*JimD wrote:*


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> This is more ofa "Be gone, slave" look, but thought I'd share anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*HIIIIIIIII LAURA !!!!!!!!!!!*:bunnydance:_
> 
> IMO...that look is saying, "I'd really like to go to New Jersey.!!"
Click to expand...

Hi, Jim D!!!

I doubt anyone else could put up with her attitude!

Laura


----------



## tailof2rabbits

I'm in a cafe and I'm scaring people because I'm laughing and crying at the same time. That birdchick kills me.


----------



## m.e.

Posting this on behalf of Christine: Disapproving Bella







(and there's more where that came from )


----------



## Dutches_Rock

RIP- Cookie
Hey! Put me down before I do it myself!!


----------



## jordiwes

hahahahaha, i've never seen such a look of derision on a bunny than as on Bella. so funny!


----------



## u8myhouse

*She's in a pretty constant state of dissaproval...*













* Onzlo just doesn't like to wait.*


----------



## nose_twitch

Get away from me, lady.


----------



## bunnydude

Devon and Amber do that all the time:rofl:
*
u8myhouse wrote: *


> *Onzlo just doesn't like to wait.*


----------



## KatyG

"back away with the camera"


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Ok Warning lotsa lotsa pics of my 3 previous buns. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaat Disapproval pics too.

I am going to start with my first bun Abby.

Get that @#$%#$% outta my face or else.






Ok I am trying very hard to relax.






Mother! What is up with that darned thing.






I AM GOING TO GET YOU FOR TAKING SO MANY PICTURES OF ME. GAWD






Ok you can leave me alone now.






Alright what the heck is going on.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

MeatHead.

I DON'T APPROVE THIS DUMB CAGE






I am trying so sleep now.






MOTHER! I beena good boy and give me that NOW.






OOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKK! I AM EATING DONTCHA SEE.






Who is that on my seat. And get your stinkin but off of it.






This grass ugh I don't approve it at all.






Ewwwwwwww the bed is not made and I am not pleased






Ok need my peace now






I realy don't approve you taking pictures of me with that @#$%#$ hat.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Thumper

What is this now.






Privacy please






I like it this way. If you don't like it don't look.






Ok Mother! why you always gotta take pics of me. Take pics of Abby. That fat thing.






I hate you right now.






It is my bed and I like it. Toooooooooo bad.






Ok mom you have done enough. I never get any privacy.






Thumper says: Mom do I have to. I can't stand Abby. All she does it stink up the place.

Abby says: Shut the @#$% up. All you do is poop.


----------



## nose_twitch

*looks for a bar of soap for SweetPea's bunnies*

:soapbox


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*nose_twitch wrote: *


> *looks for a bar of soap for SweetPea's bunnies*
> 
> :soapbox


lol, Sorry. If you want me to edit it I will. lol.


----------



## StlCardinals

OMG......Did you steal my rabbits? If I didn't know better, I would think that was Casper & Hershey inyour cage.

Nose rubs to Bella & Onzlo


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

I dont think i need to say what she is so angry about

















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/ilovemybunniez/binkiedork3.jpg


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Do I have to go to bed NOW? :angryrant






Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol too cute. That really looks like a ticked off bun


----------



## tailof2rabbits

"I disapprove of the fuss my innate cuteness is creating."


----------



## jyrenze

You had to interrupt my garden digging fun *sulks


----------



## doodle

*What a fantastic close-up! 

*Looks like one seriously PO'd bun with those ears all slicked back, hehe.* 


Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Do I have to go to bed NOW? :angryrant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows!


----------



## Bassetluv

"Get that camera OUT of my face"






"Talk to the ears..."


----------



## aurora369

Haha, I love the "talk to the ears"!!!

Here's a few:

We totally disaprove of being so cute...





Stop with the flashy thing!!





And this is mom totally disaproving that the babies just learned to jump out of the box and can now terrorize her to no end (although she still doesn't make use of the shelf in the cage...)





--Dawn


----------



## RebeccaUK

Benjamin and Twinkle ina rare 'Disapproval' shot - normally we get 'Confusion' from Twinkle and 'Rage' from Benjamin. lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny

_*I disapprove of how long it takes you to respond to me ringing my bell.*_ 






*I RESENT being placed on my back this way!* 






*Touch my blankie and you'll regret it!*


----------



## Pipp

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> _*I disapprove of how long it takes you to respond to me ringing my bell.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I RESENT being placed on my back this way!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Touch my blankie and you'll regret it!*


 OOoh!!! ohhhh!!! A Bo fix!! Finally, a Bo fix!!! :jumpforjoy::colors:

SAS :heartsand PIPP :bunnydance:


----------



## RebeccaUK

jyrenze your bunny looks so similar to my bunny Twinkle in markings and coloring, see....


----------



## VNess2010

Photos of the disapproving stances COsmo and Willow take when I snap a million photos while they are grooming themselves...look at how similar!!!










I really disapprove of you taking soo many shapshots of me while I am trying to peacefully groom myself!

-Vanessa


----------



## Mika

I disapprove of you trying to take the fur out of my mouth!!

*chomp* *chomp* *chomp*


----------



## maherwoman

That was terribly funny!! My husband and I laughed so hard at those!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Where's the *GRASS*??!






For more SNOW go here....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9548&forum_id=6&jump_to=184587
Rainbows! :wiggle


----------



## manda

I LOVE IT!
at times i was scared they were going to jump out of the computer and bite me! LOL


----------



## starseed

heh. great pics! i'll have to get photo's of my Thor....his disapproving glares rival even those of bon bon....


----------



## LessThanAnNa

I was told that this belongs here. :bunnydance:

Dissaproving Moo Shoo:






~*AnNa*~


----------



## naturestee

You're MY slave and you are not supposed to be standing in the other rabbits' pen!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

That's a good one, Naturestee!

:roflmao:


----------



## Andrea

"We Disapprove you bring a GIRL bunny into OUR House!... pppssttt do you know if she's single?"


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Can't you make this*Grass**Greener*?!?






Rainbows! :nope


----------



## Jenni

Here's a few grumpy Gretchen pictures.











This is when I first got her. She is so sweet that she doesn't get very grumpy anymore. :inlove:


----------



## daisy052104

Here's a few pics of Holly with her best disapproving faces:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

heres some of petey disapproving

i disapprove of all this pink on MY bed!







i disapprove that THING flashing in my face!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Aww, Petey is too sweet to look grumpy!

:inlove:


----------



## naturestee

*Laura wrote: *


> Aww, Petey is too sweet to look grumpy!
> 
> :inlove:


 
Definately!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Let me ask... can you get more disapproving than this?:laugh:


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*naturestee wrote: *


> *Laura wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, Petey is too sweet to look grumpy!
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definately!
Click to expand...

i know:bunnyheart..thats the grumpiest he ever looks! lol


----------



## peapoo_bunny

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> Let me ask... can you get more disapproving than this?:laugh:





> that is definately a disapproving bunny!!!:laugh:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

And I'd have to say... Zoey doesn't look thrilled in this one.


----------



## ratmom

Here is wilburs disapproving face, you can tell he didn't like the hankerchief lol.


----------



## NZminilops

*"What part of NO CAMERAS don't you understand?"





*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rainbows :growl:


----------



## daisy052104

I am not amused!!!


----------



## Nadezhda

Oh my god, Daisy, are those bunny feet or furry oars?

:tongue


----------



## jojo

This is Herbie "Talk to the ear, the face ain't listening..."


----------



## daisy052104

Last we checked they were furry feet. They kinda move like oars sometimes thought.


----------



## BunnyLover

"I do not approve of all this picture taking."


----------



## sparklyyy

"I disapprove of your finding my hiding spot behind the bookshelf!"

- Erin and Zeke the Rabbit! :bunnydance:


----------



## JimD

"Betcha can't guess what I'm so disapproving about!?!?" :X


----------



## jordiwes

*sparklyyy wrote: *


> "I disapprove of your finding my hiding spot behind the bookshelf!"
> 
> - Erin and Zeke the Rabbit! :bunnydance:


 ahahaha, that one gave me a good laugh! Things that bunnies can get in to!


----------



## MyBoyHarper

This is about the only "disapproving" picture of Harper I have.

"I completely disapprove of this! Do you hear me?! I DISAPPROVE!"


----------



## Martina

How dareyou put me in a small temp cage until my NIC multi level is made (it is made now but she is still mad about it)


----------



## naturestee

Wow! Martina, she really has the "you're not worthy of me" look down pat, doesn't she?


----------



## Martina

Ha! Yeah it appears that way doesn't it?!?!


----------



## cookie2006

I LOVE this thread, it has had me ROFL!

Here's some of Cookie:

Darn, she found me!







That's right, you will bow down to me...






Leave me ALONE!






Oh Man, she's back again






Idisapprove ofbeing in this run








And some of Twix:

I've got my eye on you:






What do you want?






This is what i think of you taking these pictures:


----------



## bunnydude

*cookie2006 wrote: *


>


 Priceless!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

_"Why are you on THAT side of the fence?!"



_

_"This is my hutch..."
_





_"GET OVER HERE AND PET ME ALREADY! Shesh, what does a rabbit have to do to get good humans these days..."
_


----------



## jordiwes

ahahahaha, that's one mad bunny!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

What's worse then one disapproving rabbit? Two disapproving rabbits!


----------



## naturestee

I feel an instant need to give treats to appease the grumpy bunnies! Double bunny disapproval is near-fatal!


----------



## Haley

Had to bump this thread bc I found an old pic of Max on my bf's computer:






"What, no carrots in this bag? I disaprove..now let me out!! Now!"


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Ruby "Get that camera out of my face!"


----------



## binkies

"Where is MY hay!?"






"I DONT want my teeth trimmed!"


----------



## allison

Dusty disapproves too.

Dusty: I know that I'm the cutest bunny in the world but do you really have to keep taking pictures of me?


----------



## Elf Mommy

I disapprove of being CONTAINED in just one room!


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock:I think tht's the only time I've seen Elf not 'smiling' 

Jan


----------



## binkies

NO CAMERAS MOM!


----------



## missyscove

"I don't care how cute I look, taking my picture is not an excuse to wake me up"


----------



## naturestee

:yeahthat

Darn tootin!


----------



## Djakarta

Never too young to disapprove !


----------



## JadeIcing

Are you kidding me?







Turn back now and you live.




I mean it!






You are dead!





Sorry about size


----------



## JadeIcing

How dare you?






Hmph


----------



## SOOOSKA

JadeIcing, your Babies are Beautiful.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## JadeIcing

Ty!! They are disapproving of the 300 pictures I have taken in 2 days.



Alicia:sweepThe Maid, The buns Ringo Starr :runningrabbit:, SamanthaJane :apollo:,Connor Grayson:not listening, Teresa Mekare:bunny19, ANDTHE REST OF THE ZOO CREW!!!


----------



## Johncdn

*Harumph*







*Have you been told today?*


----------



## myLoki

*'Mommy............step AWAY from my carrot and my banana!"*


----------



## JadeIcing

OH wow. I love that one


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Hee hee! That's not "disapproving" - it's plain old "Angry".

SOOOOOO cute!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

Cute-looks just like Snuffles!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> They are disapproving of the 300 pictures I have taken in 2 days.


Good Job. 



Hey...









....You!









*I DISAPPROVEOF THE PICTURES YOU TAKEWITH MY MOUTH OPEN!*








Rainbows!


----------



## NZminilops

I forgot I had taken this the other week.

BunBun highly disaproves of the flash!
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j10/a31cefiro/DSC06335.jpg


----------



## myLoki

Loki highly disapproves of having to wear a ribbon. He thinks its emasculating.


----------



## Linz_1987

Hehe! Im not suprised he dissaproves!! He has no say in his sexuality!


----------



## NZminilops

*"I am NOT amused by your antics!"*


----------



## Michaela

Pebble is not impressed that she's being held like this! Look at that cross wittle face!

Michaela:brownbunny


----------



## ani-lover

Here is domino disapproving of metaking hispicture!




can you just brush me so I can go back home!





oh.. no not that thing, its to early to be shoving that thing in my face!


----------



## woosahh

i thought these were funny. haha/


----------



## naturestee

Great pics, Woosah! I love your dutch-his markings are really cool. And the last pic of the lop issooo disapproving. "You are hereby commanded to leave mealone!"

What are their names?


----------



## Haley

I love this one:






Very Dissaproving!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

"I disapprove of being held like this."






"I am a grown rabbit, not a baby, for God's sake!" 






She spent the next four hours grooming every inch of herself and giving us the butt.


----------



## Haley

Aww Snuggly just gets cuter every time I see her! 

Her face in that first pic is very dissaproving. She looks conflicted,like she just might enjoy being held likea baby but doesntwant you to know


----------



## SOOOSKA

Snuggysmom, great pictures. 

I absolutely loved the captions. I thought I was going to fall off my chair I was laughing so much.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## cheryl

Ohh Laura,you know i just love Snuggy,i feel like i just wanna give her a big cuddle 

she is so cute even when she is trying to be disaproving



cheryl


----------



## woosahh

haha thank you.

the dutch is named byul (star in korean)
and the lop is namedhaneul (sky in korean)


----------



## ani-lover

WOW  all of you are lucky to get suchdisaproving pcs everytime i pull out the camera lately domino just sitsthere and closes his eyes as if saying "i cant see that flashy thing soit cant see me"


----------



## SOOOSKA

Ok so I figured I add this one of Daisy Mae "Dutches of Ajax" however she doesn't look like a Dutchess/Royalty here. LOL

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## MyBoyHarper

Here's some pictures of Harper's dissaprovement:

"Quit laughing Mom!"







"I will destroy you...."






"You've interrupted my grooming session... again."


----------



## Linz_1987

Harper has such wonderful markings!And I always wondered where bunnies ears go when they wear themcollars! Bless him, all sque-wift


----------



## Haley

Great pics! I can tell Harper dissaproves of that collar 

Susan, I just love this one: 






She looks like she just staggered out of bed or something


----------



## RABBIT#1

Here is one of Sunshine.


----------



## lalena2148

Drizzle this morning


----------



## tenacrewoods

I think this is my favorite disaproving Look of Daisy.

We put in this Stuffed Bunny and she cuddled it then knocked it over and this is what she looked like when I took the Pic.

I think she's saying this is NotMongo and he's Not My Freind!:laugh:







Mike E.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## Haley

Tumnus dissaproves of me interfering with his alone time with Daisy Mae:






And he dissaproves when I interrupt his his afternoon nap:


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Haley, that Mr Tumnus gets cuter ervery time I (&amp; Daisy Mae:heartbeat sees him.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman

How's this for a Maisie Disapproval Picture? Hehe...look close...


----------



## maherwoman

How about a CAT disapproval picture?

Here's Sunny disapproving at us having caught her on film...hehe!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Of course this isPebbles DisapprovalLook.... Shehad to share Santa Clausewith all the other animals.:shock:






Rainbows!


----------



## pinksalamander

"I disapprove of being exploited in this manner, and i think i'm getting a complex!"


----------



## maherwoman

Oh man, PinkSalamander...that's so adorable!!


----------



## maherwoman

Too cute...Pebbles is wonderful! 
*
Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Ofcourse this is PebblesDisapprovalLook.... She had toshare Santa Clause with allthe other animals. :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbows!


----------



## sthvtsh

Mr. Grump Sony. D:


----------



## Hollie

Willow totally disapproving of being held on her tummy! (Or maybe my shoes just smell?!)


----------



## Bangbang

Here is bangbang saying...
"I hate you so much it HURTTTSSSS ALWAYS INVADING MY PRIVACY"

She usually looks disapproving when i take photos...:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman

That's just too adorable. I don't think I could hold back a giggle or two, either...

Poor wittle wabbit!! :shock:
*
MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> "Quit laughing Mom!"


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Sophie being disaproving
Sorry about the size:embarrassed:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Angry Snuggy:






That doesn't even look like my Snuggs. 

I was a little scared....


----------



## NZminilops

Lucky says:

"Hey you! Get that **** camera outta my run!"


----------



## NZminilops

And, not a rabbit of mine but a friends baby mini lop:


----------



## naturestee

OMG Minilops that is such an angry baby!:shock:


----------



## maherwoman

Wow...I have to agree...I think that bunny takes the disapproving look to a whole new level!! :shock:


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Here's Ookpik dissaproving. (I think she knows I made a spay appointment for her)*









*~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## YukonDaisy

*YukonDaisy wrote:*


> *Here's Ookpik dissaproving. She'snever dissaproved of me before. (I think she knows I made aspay appointment for her)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *~Diana &amp; Ookpik*


----------



## katt

i got some. . .not of winnie and herman, although most photos of winnie she looks more then a little angry. . .

but here are some i found in all my old bunny photos from 4-h/breeding days:











. . ."what was that you said? my ears are funny?"






"your going to regret that"






then. . .like mother, like daughter (sorry for the text on it. . .)











"just cause i am little, doesn't mean i can't kick your butt!"






"do you really think i am going to let this hay cube out of my sight?"


----------



## Bangbang

*minilops wrote: *


> And, not a rabbit of mine but a friends baby mini lop:








hahahahahaahahahahaahahaha that is awesome


----------



## rabbit_whisperer

I disaprove of *this* camera.

LOL


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

_"This is so degrading..."
_


----------



## Becknutt

"Why do I have to be in the play yard when the dog is outside?!"


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Haha my friend sent this to me a couple months ago.


----------



## jam224

My beautifulLily (Yes, she's beautiful even when she's grumpy, lol!):







I caught her while she was trying to take a nap one afternoon, poor baby.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

OMG she looks SOOOOO TO&#39;d. Like she just found out timetravel was an impossibility. 

I remember how devastated I was...


----------



## Kathy

Disapproving Dopey:


----------



## PepsiCola

Your bunny Peanut is VERY cute!


----------



## KimandCocoa

Here is Cocoa saying "Leave me alone!! And get that camera outta my face!!!"


----------



## Haley

Grrrrr


----------



## NZminilops

Oh my giddy aunt!

:shock2:

That Tumnus pic has to be the _[b<WBR>]angriest[/b]_ looking rabbit I have ever seen! Not only does he disaprove but he wants to kill us, too.

:faint:


----------



## ec

Oh gosh, that pic of Mr. Tumnus is too much! :thud:


----------



## JadeIcing

Wow we have some angry rabbits!


----------



## maherwoman

Hehehehehehe!!!! I love both of those!! Such sweet, innocent bunnies lookin&#39; ANGRY as all get-go!!! 

WONDERFUL!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## naturestee

Tumnus is so angry that I just want to pinch his fuzzy cheeks! Although he'd probably rip my hand off...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:shock:If looks could kill I'd be dead right now...






(She's also got a bit of cactus butt going on making her look very threatening.)


----------



## Savannah1687

She's NOT happy.


----------



## TumpieRabbit

Thumper disapproving. "I said NO PICTURES this early in the morning, for god sakes I haven't even shaved yet!"


----------



## Offspring2099

*Haley wrote: *


> Grrrrr


Hehehe


----------



## undergunfire

*HEY!* :wave2

Does a cardboard tongue count?









_- Amy_


----------



## kimmeh_121

What do ya want!!!!???

*runaway while you can!!!!!*


----------



## kimmeh_121

step away from the cage...OR DIE!!


----------



## Aina




----------



## Bunnys_rule63

No it is *not* bed time and I will *not *get off my carrier!:X






Millie decided to hold a protest at being made to go to bed.:rofl:


----------



## maherwoman

These pictures are adorable beyond words. 

My husband is considering getting me a digital camera for my birthday(mid-April)...so I might catch a disapproving look or two from mygirls! YAY!


----------



## TumpieRabbit

Priceless


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I love your rabbits anyway, so, yep-that's priceless!


----------



## missyscove

*maherwoman wrote: *


> These pictures are adorable beyond words.
> 
> My husband is considering getting me a digital camera for my birthday(mid-April)...so I might catch a disapproving look or two from mygirls! YAY!


You definately neeeeeed a digital camera.


----------



## maherwoman

I got one last night!! YAY!! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=18867&amp;forum_id=5
*
missyscove wrote:*


> *maherwoman wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Thesepictures are adorable beyond words.
> 
> My husband is considering getting me a digital camera for my birthday(mid-April)...so I might catch a disapproving look or two from mygirls! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> You definately neeeeeed a digital camera.
Click to expand...


----------



## TweedBunny

Heres a couple of VERY disapproving bunnies!



CAMO : What? We're having mashed carrots for dinner?! AGAIN!?









BRODY: Ewwww... Camo farted!!!


----------



## TumpieRabbit

I must admit that I have looked at ALOT of bunnyphotos, too many in fact. And the one of Ruby sitting there on thecarrier refusing to go to bed is by far my all time favorite photo, Idont know exactly why, maybe it's because how us bunny owners like toassume what our rabbit's think and say to themselves as if they usedhuman rational thought. I do that with thumper all the time, some timeI think he is so sick of me hugging and playing with him I can picturehim plotting my death when everyone is asleep. Sitting there in thecage thinking , "Ok I will shave some carrots and put them in hiscoffee, and when he is knocked out I will sit on his nose to suffocatehim, then I will run back to my cage like I know nothing, and I willsay NOTHING to the cops, oops! Wait a second? Who the hell is gonnaFEED ME? Awww man!, He is SO manipulative! He knows I cant kill himcause I need him!"
I know, i know...I should see someone professionally, no need to say it.


----------



## Becknutt

LOL!! Tooooooo cute!! The look on his face is priceless. 
*

TweedBunny wrote: *


> BRODY: Ewwww... Camo farted!!!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

*TumpieRabbit wrote:*


> I must admit that I have looked at ALOT of bunny photos, toomany in fact. And the one of Ruby sitting there on the carrier refusingto go to bed is by far my all time favorite photo, I dont know exactlywhy, maybe it's because how us bunny owners like to assume what ourrabbit's think and say to themselves as if they used human rationalthought. I do that with thumper all the time, some time I think he isso sick of me hugging and playing with him I can picture him plottingmy death when everyone is asleep. Sitting there in the cage thinking ,"Ok I will shave some carrots and put them in his coffee, and when heis knocked out I will sit on his nose to suffocate him, then I will runback to my cage like I know nothing, and I will say NOTHING to thecops, oops! Wait a second? Who the hell is gonna FEED ME? Awww man!, Heis SO manipulative! He knows I cant kill him cause I need him!"
> I know, i know...I should see someone professionally, no need to say it.




Aww thank you! It's actually Millie on the carrier but don't worry -it's easy to get them mixed up, they are sisters afterall.She's getting worse at it now as well, when it startsto get dark I always go put their toys away, then go back and get themand put them in their hutch. Well now whenever I go put the toys awayMillie plants herself on top of the carrier and refuses to come down.:disgust:She was always trouble that rabbit, I like to callher 'little miss attitude'.:wink


----------



## chemproman

Hi all,

I am a nember from Malaysia.

I have 3 bunnies. I noticed that rabbit selling in Malaysia are generally smaller

in size as compare to others country.


----------



## chemproman

My lop ear rabbit.


----------



## chemproman

My the other lop ear rabbit.


----------



## Haley

Hi there and welcome! 

I love this face: 






That is definitely a dissaproving look! Your bunnies are all adorable!Be sure to introduce yourselfhere:Introductions(just click New Topic) so everyone cangive you a proper welcome!


----------



## NZminilops

BunBun:


----------



## maherwoman

That spunky Maisie bunitude:





Closest thing you get to anger with Flower:





Don't have one for Trixie yet, but when I do, it'll get posted!


----------



## TumpieRabbit

Ruby, Millie, Muby, Rillie. Whichever one it isit is a great picture. One thing that I have learned is that rabbitshave great observational skills, they observe and then apply verysimple logic. For instance, instead of lifting Thumper in and out ofthe cage every time he wants out I have a box positioned as a ramp inand out of his cage so he can use the litter box and food bowl/water ashe wishes. But come night time I want him locked in the cage because Ican't supervise him. So after 2 or 3 times of closing the cage at 10oclock when he went in to use the can, he caught on fast. So now hewill not enter the cage at night unless I am in another room cause heis scared that I am gonna lock him in, so I wait for him to look aroundand enter, then I run up and shut the cage, and if I am not quickenough and he jumps out before I get to it, then FORGET getting him infor the rest of the night, I just have to block off a small area forthe night. Unbelievable, he makes me feel like I am running aVietnamese prison camp.


----------



## maherwoman

I've now got a TRIPLE disapproval stare for you...enjoy!





My apologies for the start being so dark...gives you a good example of how I can spot Maisie by the nose, though!


----------



## katt

oh, that was cute! flower did NOT look happy there. . . i laughed so hard. . .


----------



## maherwoman

Hehe...I know!! I couldn't help but giggle when I saw her, too...too funny! 

Needless to say, I'd taken WAY too many pictures of them for their taste that day!!


----------



## katt

i know those looks. . .

herman can't get enough of the camera. . .i could photograph thatrabbit all day, but winnie is done after 2 maybe 3 flashes. . . i getdisapproving looks and bunny butt. . .


----------



## Michaela

Would you get that camera outta my face!?!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*u8myhouse wrote: *


> *She's in a pretty constant state of dissaproval...*






What an adorable little sneer! :bunny18


----------



## Nessa1487

This is Jiffy's " please put me down and let me out of this dust pan!" face.






Can't say I've got pictures of the other two being disapproving.


----------



## MyBoyHarper

My newest foster rabbit Trixie's dissaproving face:


----------



## Nessa1487

Wait! I found one of Skippy...Which isn't a surprise, cause he's pretty disapproving of almost everything. lol (spoiled bunny.)


----------



## buck rogers

"We are not amused!!!"


----------



## ChandieLee

This is Necro disapproving the camera in his face.


----------



## Chickenlittle586

get any closer and i'll bite you in the nose!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bangbang

*Chickenlittle586 wrote:*


> get any closer and i'llbite you in the nose!!!!!!!!




ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I would run screaming, that is one disapproving look!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty

"i don't take pictures of you peeing."


----------



## WizardofOZ

This is a picture of Oz disapproving of JohnKerry sending us his political ads. Just a hunch but I think hes arepbulican. You can even see the anger in his eyes


----------



## ChandieLee

"I disapprove of this 'butt bath'."


----------



## Djakarta

Mocha disapproves of early morning photography.


----------



## myLoki

Double the disapproval!


----------



## stephiemarie78

I always disapprove
















what are you lookin at??


----------



## slavetoabunny

You're not good enough for our disapproval:


----------



## slavetoabunny

You'd disapprove too if you were wearing this stupid hat:


----------



## Bo B Bunny

OMG! Who made that hat for her! Poor baby!!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG! Who made that hat for her! Poor baby!!


I bought that hat last year from a SARS fundraiser. The buns were not amused.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I can tell!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX

If only I wasn't strictly vegitarian...


----------



## ~Bracon~

What are YOU looking at!?


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

_I disapprove of kisses..._






_I disapprove of you being in my space!_


----------



## SnowyShiloh

All these pictures are so awesome! I love that last one of Peaches, she looks so imperious! And I know she's a sweetie pie so it makes it funnier.

Okay, here's Tallulah! She might be tiny, but her disapproval is larger than the sun about being put in a cage and having to drink out of a water bowl like she's a dog. I think she's actually sneering and rolling her eyes. I decided to submit the picture to the real Disapproving Rabbits blog!


----------



## jcl_24

"Enough with the camera!"







"IAM watching you"


----------



## tonyshuman

is this OUR Henri? the one that belongs to angoragrl?
http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/2008/01/henri.html





it is classic, btw!!:biggrin2:


----------

